# Free Audiobook for Month of Nov - Calvin on Prayer and the Christian Life



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 2, 2008)

Free Downloads - Christianaudio.com


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 3, 2008)

*Bump* - Don't miss this opportunity.


----------



## staythecourse (Nov 3, 2008)

Took it and been listening this evening. Appreciate it.


----------



## catsrcul (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you, kind Sir.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes, thanks a lot!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 8, 2008)

must have missed it, 15 bucks now


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 8, 2008)

Adam, you didn't miss it. You go through the motions of 'buying' it but then enter "Nov2008" as the coupon code. Then it bills you and subtracts the total cost, no credit card info necessary.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 8, 2008)

Ah, thanks!


----------



## Herald (Nov 8, 2008)

Something worthwhile for my iPhone.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 8, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> Adam, you didn't miss it. You go through the motions of 'buying' it but then enter "Nov2008" as the coupon code. Then it bills you and subtracts the total cost, no credit card info necessary.



And when you sign up (you have to in order to check out) give a real email address. You will then get an email announcement each month with a different book.


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 8, 2008)

I have gotten many good audio books from this site...good call!


----------



## jd.morrison (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info, just downloaded it is awesome! They also have something from N. T. Wright. I know I know it is Tom Wright, but he writes so well and isn't wrong on all points .

Thanks again!


----------

